# New Remington V-3 12 Gauge



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I would like to trade or sell this new in the box never fired shotgun. Interested in a Remington 1100 20 gauge that's in good shape with wood stock, or a Browning 20 gauge in the same condition. Will trade as part if needed. Or will sell outright. 

Thanks.


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

How much are you asking to sell it for? Is this camo or wood?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

moabxjeeper said:


> How much are you asking to sell it for? Is this camo or wood?


I wouldn't mind taking a small loss on the gun, I paid 760 + tax for it. Send me a PM with an offer if you'd like to.

The stock is walnut.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I need a smaller gauge so I can take Stillhunterman shooting while drinking coffee and smoking cigs so he'll quit being so ornery.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Still for sale, although not new in the box anymore. 50 rounds trap loads through it last week. Sure easier on the shoulder than the Rem. 870 or the 1100. 

Make me an offer, thanks.


----------

